

Hitler didn't die in Germany? - gere
http://vault.fbi.gov/adolf-hitler/adolf-hitler-part-01-of-04

======
junto
There was reputed to be a secret Nazi submarine base on Fuerteventura in the
Canary Islands that operated way after the war finished under the knowledge of
Franco, that allowed prominent Nazis to escape to South America. It wouldn't
surprise me if he did escape.

~~~
sentenza
Göbbels committed suicide with his wife and his five little children. There
are photographs publically available of their semi-burnt bodies.

Why wouldn't he also have escaped if the other asshole got out?

ERROR> Conspiracy denied.

------
MDCore
Title is missing the (1945) suffix.

------
untog
...any reason for posting this now? It isn't new. Is HN a new conspiracy
theory hideout?

------
jkrems
Rule of thumb: Question mark in title -> answer is no.

~~~
mcphage
Called Betteridge's Law of Headlines:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

